

Can the Web save newspapers? - alex_c
http://www.thestar.com/business/article/754729--can-the-web-save-newspapers

======
alex_c
This topic has been discussed here before, and I'm sure will be discussed
again - I found this article interesting because it gives an overview of the
strategies newspapers are considering.

